# Lone Male Mice- Bristol



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact/organisation details:
Mickelmarsh Mouse House, Bristol
http://mickelmarsh.webs.com
Preferred method of contact:
mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS7, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: FANCY MICE










Hovis, Nimble, Warburton and Wheatfield have had a falling out. They were separated before any damage could be done but unfortunately will now be looking for homes individually. They are too small to be neutered at the moment.

Number of animals: 1
Will the group be split: N/A
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born late Oct 2012
Name(s): Hovis
Colours: Dove/Grey+White
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Unexpected litter from a rescue mouse.
Temperament: Friendly young boy, still getting used to being handled.
Medical problems: None apparent
Other info: As their mum didnt receive proper care whilst pregnant he may be more susceptible to illness later on.

Number of animals: 1
Will the group be split: N/A
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born late Oct 2012
Name(s): Warburton
Colours: Black+White
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Unexpected litter from a rescue mouse.
Temperament: Friendly young boy, still getting used to being handled.
Medical problems: None apparent
Other info: As their mum didnt receive proper care whilst pregnant he may be more susceptible to illness later on.

Number of animals: 1
Will the group be split: N/A
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born late Oct 2012
Name(s): Nimble
Colours: Dove/Grey+White
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Unexpected litter from a rescue mouse.
Temperament: Friendly young boy, still getting used to being handled.
Medical problems: None apparent
Other info: As their mum didnt receive proper care whilst pregnant he may be more susceptible to illness later on.

Number of animals: 1
Will the group be split: N/A
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born late Oct 2012
Name(s): Wheatfield
Colours: Dove/Grey+White
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Unexpected litter from a rescue mouse.
Temperament: Friendly young boy, still getting used to being handled.
Medical problems: None apparent
Other info: As their mum didnt receive proper care whilst pregnant he may be more susceptible to illness later on.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

All still here.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Warburton and Hovis are booked in for neutering on Monday April 15th. It will be a further month before they can be introduced to another lone male mouse and six weeks before they can be introduced to female mice.

If you are able to offer either of the boys a home post-neuter please get in touch.

Wheatfield and Nimble are both still looking for homes and will be neutered when funds allow.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Still looking for homes:
Hovis- neutered
Warburton- neutered
Nimble- neutered
Wheatfield- not neutered


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Hovis, Warburton and Nimble have now found homes.


----------

